# 2012 Utah Bears



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

I heard next year the DWR is going to allow HO tags for bears in certain areas. I was wondering if anyone has heard what areas this would be? Thanks,


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

great................ it wouldnt suprise me if they did that. it just means more $$$ for the DWR! seems like they are DETERMINED to wipe out any animal that is doing well (numbers wise) in this state. :roll: 

if they did do that next year, for the people that do end up killing bears in HO areas, they should make them sit out of the hunt for a few years in a waiting period, so everyone has a chance at this opportunity, or you are just gonna get the same group of guys killing bears year after year.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Yes, HO hunting is on its way for Utah bears.........................And NO waiting period.

As well is STATE wide HO lion hunting for 2012..

IMHO, this sucks.

Kill_'em is right, More $$$,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Less bears & lions..

We are to the point now were hounds men control their own destiny ..
If the hounds men of Utah want to have something to chase in the future , they will have to cut back on what THEY (the hounds men) allow to be harvested.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> .
> 
> We are to the point now were hounds men control their own destiny ..
> If the hounds men of Utah want to have something to chase in the future , they will have to cut back on what THEY (the hounds men) allow to be harvested.


We're doomed then......self discipline has never been the hallmark of hound doggers on the HO units.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

sorry for the ignorance but what is a HO tag? Im not familiar with the term.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Kev, I afraid your right..

DI, Harvest Objective.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

So the way understand HO tags is there are "unlimted tags" for sale and then once the target number is reached they end the hunt?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

im all for killing as many cats, dogs and wolves as possible. i dont like them. but bears i do like. i dont want to see them wiped out. youre gonna get every jackass out there thats gonna buy a tag. opening day is gonna look like the GS rifle deer hunt opener. some people just dont get it. by "creating" more opportunities, they are taking away from current and future opportunities and that just doesnt sit well with me. -)O(-


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

gooseblaster said:


> So the way understand HO tags is there are "unlimted tags" for sale and then once the target number is reached they end the hunt?


That's right GB.

What happens in the real world is that it puts pressure on hunters to take the first animal they tree regardless of size or sex.....because if a hunter holds out for a trophy animal, they run the risk of the season closing down before they fill their tag. You can bet that a lot of smaller animals and females will hit the dirt under a statewide HO system.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

kill_'em_all said:


> youre gonna get every jackass out there thats gonna buy a tag. opening day is gonna look like the GS rifle deer hunt opener.


dont jump to conclusions. most of the jackasses have never even seen a bear. In my travels I have only seen one and I have no intention or desire to hunt bear. you may get a surge for the first couple years but bears being the recluses that they are most hunters would not even see one and soon the crowds would go away.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2011)

it will end up like every other OTC hunt utah has. everyone will buy a permit just for the "chance" to kill one.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

kill_'em_all said:


> it will end up like every other OTC hunt utah has. everyone will buy a permit just for the "chance" to kill one.


That is all I ask for! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2011)

JuddCT said:


> kill_'em_all said:
> 
> 
> > it will end up like every other OTC hunt utah has. everyone will buy a permit just for the "chance" to kill one.
> ...


exactly! i'll buy one if its for an area i know, but theres gonna be guys everywhere! :lol:


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

I hope they put some thought into it. Making it archery only over bait would be good. This would weed out most of the guys that dont really want to put in the work. And would also eliminate the potential of bears being run off baits that people worked hard on. Make it spot and stalk with a gun for those who dont want to hunt with a bow.
This could be a good thing or it could be the end of some good bear units.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

LETTER-RIP said:


> I hope they put some thought into it. Making it archery only over bait would be good. This would weed out most of the guys that dont really want to put in the work. And would also eliminate the potential of bears being run off baits that people worked hard on. Make it spot and stalk with a gun for those who dont want to hunt with a bow.
> This could be a good thing or it could be the end of some good bear units.


I like some of those ideas!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

im all for killing as many spiders, wasps and mosquitos as possible. i dont like them. but scorpions i do like. i dont want to see them wiped out. youre gonna get every jackass out there thats gonna buy a can of bug spray. opening day is gonna look like an exterminator convention. some people just dont get it. by "creating" more opportunities, they are taking away from what I believe is rightfully mine just because I like it and that just doesnt sit well with me (because I just don't like it)


----------

